# ما كان يعمل المسيح في صِغره



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*ماذا كان يعمل مخلصنا الصالح في الفترة من 12 سنة الي 31 سنة  يعني قصدي كان بيقضي وقتة ازاي 
انا عارفة انة كان بيسافر بلاد ويعمل معجزات ويقوم اموات ويشفي مرضي 
بس دا وقت طويل خالص 
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## صوت الرب (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*




rgaa luswa قال:


> *ماذا كان يعمل مخلصنا الصالح في الفترة من 12 سنة الي 31 سنة  يعني قصدي كان بيقضي وقتة ازاي
> انا عارفة انة كان بيسافر بلاد ويعمل معجزات ويقوم اموات ويشفي مرضي
> بس دا وقت طويل خالص
> ربنا يعوضكم*


أهلا بك عزيزتي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك 
ما لم يكتب لا يعرف ... بمعنى أن لا أحد يستطيع إجابة سؤالك
و لكن أول معجزة للمسيح كانت في عمر الثلاثين تقريبا
و هي معجزة تحول الماء إلى خمر و هذا واضح في يو 2 : 11
[q-bible]هذه المعجزة *هي الآية الأولى التي أجراها يسوع *في قانا بالجليل، وأظهر مجده، فآمن به تلاميذه[/q-bible]
إذن المسيح قبل الثلاثين لم يفعل أي معجزة


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*




rgaa luswa قال:


> *ماذا كان يعمل مخلصنا الصالح في الفترة من 12 سنة الي 31 سنة يعني قصدي كان بيقضي وقتة ازاي *





rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا عارفة انة كان بيسافر بلاد ويعمل معجزات ويقوم اموات ويشفي مرضي *
> *بس دا وقت طويل خالص *
> *ربنا يعوضكم*





بعد ولادة الرب وبعد ان قدموا ذبيحة فاتح الرحم البكر 
يقول الوحي المقدس في بشارة القديس لوقا الاصحاح الثاني .


ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة.
40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح.
42 ولما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد.
43 وبعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم ويوسف وامه لم يعلما.
44 واذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم وكانا يطلبانه بين الاقرباء والمعارف.
45 ولما لم يجداه رجعا الى اورشليم يطلبانه.
46 وبعد ثلاثة ايام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم.
47 وكل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه واجوبته.
48 فلما ابصراه اندهشا.وقالت له امه يا بنيّ لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا.هوذا ابوك وانا كنا نطلبك معذبين.
49 فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني ألم تعلما انه ينبغي ان اكون فيما لأبي.
50 فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما.
51 ثم نزل معهما وجاء الى الناصرة وكان خاضعا لهما.وكانت امه تحفظ جميع هذه الأمور في قلبها.
52 واما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس



كان هذا لتعليمنا 

فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا
6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه
7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.
9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم
10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض
11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب
(فيليبي 2: 5 - 11)


اذا اجابة سؤالك باختصار شديد :

ماذا كان يفعل قبل سن 30

كان ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه، ويتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس وكان خاضعا ليوسف النجار وامه القديسة مريم العذراء .

مع تحياتي


----------



## cross in ksa (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*

يقال انه كان يساعد امه  لان يوسف النجار توفى 

وفى معتقدى ان الشخصى انه انتظر الى 31 لانه السن المناسب لكى يتقبل منه الكبار والصغار كلامه 

وكما قال الاخ صوت الرب ما ليس فى الكتاب فهم غير معروف


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*




cross in ksa قال:


> يقال انه كان يساعد امه لان يوسف النجار توفى





cross in ksa قال:


> وفى معتقدى ان الشخصى انه انتظر الى 31 لانه السن المناسب لكى يتقبل منه الكبار والصغار كلامه
> 
> وكما قال الاخ صوت الرب ما ليس فى الكتاب فهم غير معروف




اولا :بدأ الرب خدمته في سن الثلاثين 

(ولما ابتدأ يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة وهو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي)
(لوقا 3: 23) 

سن الثلاثين بحسب التعليم اليهودي هو السن الذي يبدأ فيه الكاهن الخدمة القانونية .


(من ابن ثلاثين سنة فصاعدا الى ابن خمسين سنة تعدهم.كل الداخلين ليتجندوا اجنادا ليخدموا خدمة في خيمة الاجتماع)
(سفر العدد 4: 3  ) 

وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*

*فى كتير كدا من المعجزات لم تذكر ولو ذكرت مفيش كتاب كان هيقدر يكتب كل المعجزات دى​*


----------



## cross in ksa (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*



new_man قال:


> اولا :بدأ الرب خدمته في سن الثلاثين
> 
> (ولما ابتدأ يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة وهو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي)
> (لوقا 3: 23)
> ...




معلومات جديده عليا شكرا لك 

اسف ان قلت شئ غلط


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*

*مرسي خالص يا جماعة
صوت الرب
كروس ان كاسا
الانبا ونس
شكرا جزيلا للاخ نيو مان لاني فهمت منك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سؤال*

اخي الحبيب Cross in KSA

لا داعي للاعتذار كلنا بنتعلم من بعض يا محبوب 

الاخ الحبيب rgaa luswa

لا داعي للشكر ، لنعط مجدا وشكرا لله .

ولنصل من اجل بعضنا البعض .

الاخ الحبيب الانبا ونس 



> فى كتير كدا من المعجزات لم تذكر ولو ذكرت مفيش كتاب كان هيقدر يكتب كل المعجزات دى


​لاشك طبعا ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر كل معجزات الرب كما قال القديس يوحنا في بشارته ، ولكن ، اول معجزات الرب ايضا ذكرها القديس يوحنا وذلك للرد على من يقول ان الرب تكلم في المهد او كان يفعل المعجزات في صباه ، كما اوضح الاخ المحبوب  صوت الرب 

وربنا يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكم لتوضيح هذه الفتره من حياه رب المج يسوع المسيح
فانا ايضا كنت اتسال مثل هذه الاسئله ولكنكم اوضحتها لى وشكراا للاخ rgaa luswa


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي خالص علي السؤال اللي فات 
بس فية سؤال تاني محيرني
هل كل الخطايا متساوية في العقاب ؟
هوضح انا اقصد اية
يعني انا شايفة قدامي 2 سيدات مسيحيات
الاولي سيدة تقية صالحة عايشة في خوف ربنا وتعمل كل ما يرضي صلاح اللة
ولكن عصبية طفلها الصغير شقي جدا بيكسر الدنيا غصب عنها بتفقد اعصابها 
وتشتم طفلها ويسوع قال لا حلافون ولا شتامون يدخلون ملكوت السموات
الثانية سيدة عايشة في خطية الزني وتفعل كل اثم وطبعا دي خطية فظيعة 
هل تتساوي هتان السيدتان امام اللة وكمان الاتنين مش هيدخلو الملكوت
حاشا للة انة يكون ظالم 
هل تتساوي الخادمة التقية لمجرد فقد اعصابها بالخاطية


اختكم   / رجعا ليسوع*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص علي السؤال اللي فات
> بس فية سؤال تاني محيرني
> هل كل الخطايا متساوية في العقاب ؟
> هوضح انا اقصد اية
> ...


عزيزتي ... لعدم مخالفة شروط هذا القسم
أرجو أن تنقلي مشاركتك هذه و تضعيها في موضوع جديد 
ليسمح لنا بالرد عليها ...
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------

